# TR: BC around Buena Vista



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Earlier this year 3 of us made the trip up for some BC skiing. 

Harv here you go a TR in the snow riders forum!! Not the best one but my first TR... I will post more as I get better pics and figure this TR thing out! 

Maybe we can get harv to post a total tr of that snowcat trip up to no name cliffs... He got some sweet shots other than the one here on the buzz..

The first day started with checking out one big Avy that ran up on Cottonwood Pass.. One snowmobiler was under for about 2-3 min in this one... Other users in the area dug him out. Just a bit of warning from mother nature!

2nd pic shows that sometimes getting there is half the fun!! The snow around timberline has been sweet.. Tons of loading and the low angle stuff has been great!

3-4th The goods from the second day... I wish I had some action pics from that ridge.. We only got in 3 or so lines up there and moved back into the trees were we felt it was safer.. Kinda short and low angle but it is a fun and safer hill..

Cant wait to get out more as the depth of the snow is just getting there... OR is just getting to where it normally is in March!!

Hope you all enjoy..


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

nice! attta boy Neck! I want to get into some of the bigger terrain with you out there this winter. Keep me in the loop and when you think stability + depth is there holler at me. 

I may have to post some of those pics of you and your crazy brother sending those snow machines into the abyss.


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

Yo Red,

What kind of sled would you recomend to do some slednecking? A friend took me to Vail pass last weekend. It was sic. I want one.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

Force said:


> Yo Red,
> 
> What kind of sled would you recomend to do some slednecking? A friend took me to Vail pass last weekend. It was sic. I want one.


say it ain't so....


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

umn, see link. i even could grow to like the smell of 2-stroke in the morning.

View topic - TR: Vail Pass


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Come on over from the dark side force... You will not go back! A true back country jedi uses all the tools avaliable. 4k of vert in one day... Nice but if you get YOUR sled with the right crew you will double that number!

You don't have to slide a 2-stroke... Look into yammie (but the blue only has one guy in the x-games and he will get killed in every event). The 4-strokes are nice.. Nice and heavy!!! Unless you stick in a supercharger or turbo they do not hang with a 2-strokes and then the price tag will be 15k +.... If you got 15k to blow go buy 2 cat m-8's one for you and one for a friend..

I am a cat guy and love the m-7, m-8, and MG.. They have pulled my dumb ass around for 10's of thousands of miles over the past 5 seasons.. The 05 m7's are a good sled and go for about 3000 - 4000us on ebay or the like.. 

I would look into a skidoo or a cat.. Not a big polaris guy and avoid any sled polaris made from about 2003 until 2008. The pre 2003 Mtn king sleds were good sleds but polaris has not been makin as good of sled as skidoo and cat lately.

Get a sled with at least 600cc of displacement but 800 would be better, liquid cooled, with at least a 1.5" paddle track that is 144" or so long. I would not go back past 01 if you are looking for a sled that will pull someone. The 1m series from arctic cat in the years 01 - 04, 800cc engine. 144 or 151 2" paddle track would be a good choice as well.. I bought a 800 new in 01 and she is still running for after 6000 miles. 

Also determine how many hrs you are comfortable in the shop each week. The older the sled the more work she will need. If it is a rock bottom bargin be carefull. 

Or get a brand with a dealership close to where you live.. 

If you get a sled come up to BV one weekend there is a ton of little things my crew could help you with that will make your day go better.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Good to see PICS! You guys are getting plenty of goods this year! And I got nothing against a little 'bilin.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

*one pic from 1/25*

Here is one from today.. 1/25..

If you look real close you can see my ride back up waitin down in the bottom! Laps here take are about at 3-5 an hr.. Not bad for bc laps.. 

Also I am just workin on gettin the pic into the reply with out a attachment..


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Went out riding just the wife & I yesterday, got 7-8k in about 4 hours, AMAZING DAY!!! Some days it's fun to hike or skin, but it sur eis nice to get that kind of vert that quickly!!!

Rdnek, I gotta get out with you, I guess I need to head down your way soon. The Irwin thing fizzled for this weekend, so I'll have to make it on my own!


----------

